# Comming soon to St. Louis



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I told my brother he should hide his Presa, Titan in some gangbanger's backyard. Since this law will only effect the law abiding citizens Titan should be safe there.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_b59db890-a8b0-11e0-b23b-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

The LA,CA county has a law in effect that dogs over six months must be spayed/neutered and microchipped unless shown in recongized sports, police dog and some other exceptions. As you said it is only the law abiding people that will comply. The really silly thing is that most of them do not even know this is the law. 
marta


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

marta wade said:


> The LA,CA county has a law in effect that dogs over six months must be spayed/neutered and microchipped unless shown in recongized sports, police dog and some other exceptions. As you said it is only the law abiding people that will comply. The really silly thing is that most of them do not even know this is the law.
> marta


Are you sure that it's the county? I think you are talking about LA city.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh great, so now I get to be the tail lifting police? :roll::roll::roll: Bob, if you hear of any public meetings in the future on this, let me know and I'll try to go.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Will do Maren!


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

Unfofrtunately parts of LA county are also part of this law. I live in one of the areas. It is not all of LA county but quite a few areas are covered like Santa Clarita, agoura hills, compton are some of the ones I remember but aobut ten cities are included. On the Aniaml Care and Control site it lists the new ordinace and what cities are covered. 
Marta


----------



## Matthew Schaefer (May 25, 2009)

I came on here tonight to post this, but am glad you already did. I heard about it while we were on vacation in Florida. This is pretty ridiculous. Although we are putting our house on the market and moving out of the city of St. Louis, I still want to pay attention to this.


----------

